# Ariens ST524 New but no spark?



## Litz603 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello snowbound friends,

I picked up a used Ariens ST524 with a 5 HP Tecumseh engine from a neighbor who said it had not been run in a while. This unit looks out of the box new, no wear or grime. The paint is not even faded.

It has no spark. I tried the cut off switch both ways. Nothing. It clearly has not been used enough to have worn out. What might affect the spark that would happen just from sitting? I am enough of a mechanic to go through the whole thing but would like to save time by being headed in the right direction.

Thanks

Litz603


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Do 



Or this


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello litz, welcome to *SBF!!* if you have points they could have rust on them


----------

